# Honda Rancher just quits!!!!!



## BONE

Anybody know why my honda will run great for about 5 min and just shut down. it takes about 2 min before it will start again and do the same thing


Help??


----------



## Craig Knight

what yaer is it, I just got a recall on my 2006 Foreman 500 for a throttle sensor that may get water in it and cause it to stop or stall.


----------



## CAL

Your gas line has a restriction in it and will not let enough gas get through to keep it running.After it sits a while it gets enough gas down to the carb.to run a while longer!


----------



## Ths dog hunts!!

I've got one, Does the same thing, just B4 the Plug fouls completely!!Call Mike Cheeves at Outback motosports in Blueridge!! He can help ya if this doesn't!!


----------



## germag

BONE said:


> Anybody know why my honda will run great for about 5 min and just shut down. it takes about 2 min before it will start again and do the same thing
> 
> 
> Help??



What year is your machine? Carbureted or fuel injected?


----------



## rjcruiser

CAL said:


> Your gas line has a restriction in it and will not let enough gas get through to keep it running.After it sits a while it gets enough gas down to the carb.to run a while longer!



Could be this...try running without the gas cap on it.  If that works, problem solved....get a new gas cap that is vented.

Also, might be the ignition coil gone bad.  When they get hot, they can quit working like they're supposed to.


----------



## BONE

thanks for that info guys, i believe it is a 2000 or 2002 model.


----------



## germag

Check for trash in the gas tank or in the fuel petcock. It can float over the hole the gas has to flow through and block the fuel flow. I had that problem with my son's ATV. It was little spiral shaped scraps of red plastic like you'd get if you drilled into a piece of red plastic. They obviously came from one of those red plastic gas cans.

If it's not a fuel delivery problem, then my next thing to check would be the spark coil. Like someone else mentioned, it can go bad in such a way that when it heats up it quits working.


----------



## Havana Dude

rjcruiser said:


> Could be this...try running without the gas cap on it.  If that works, problem solved....get a new gas cap that is vented.
> 
> Also, might be the ignition coil gone bad.  When they get hot, they can quit working like they're supposed to.


The gas cap on both my 300's has an ON/OFF lever. If I remember right it has to be off? to allow some venting, and on ? for travel............or vice versa. My kids when they were little, would sit in front of me and play with the lever, I never knew if mine would run or not. Always had to keep checkin it.


----------



## BONE

Thank again, now is the spark coil a complicated part to swap out. I guess what I am getting at is if it is the coil should I take it somewhere to have them change it?


----------



## germag

No, it's not hard to change, but before I went and bought a new one, I'd try to borrow one from someone to test with or test it with a VOM. If you have a shop manual, there is a procedure in there for testing it with a VOM. Make real sure it's not just a fuel system obstruction first, though.


----------



## Gunpowder

Had one doing that - I checked the fuel pump and found that a rat had chewed a hole in the vacuum line - I could turn the fuel valve to prime and she would run for a bit - probaly less than 5 mins - then shut down. Anyway a new vacuum hose cured the problem.Good luck.


----------



## BONE

Thanks Gunpowder, It Stays In My Garage Down At My Property And I Have Caught A Bunch Of Rats In There.  I Will Check That Out


----------

